# Print reduction question



## snark (Jan 28, 2021)

I mixed up some Farmers Reducer and set about working on some overexposed prints.  They started to lighten evenly, but toward the end (before I was ready to stop the process) they started exhibiting light streaks and spots. This was with RC paper and  I had not pre-wetted the first of them.  I put a couple more in the washer and tried again after they had soaked for a few minutes.  The result was a bit better, but still unacceptable.

Should I use less of the part B and let the process take longer  so as to control it better?  Or is there another trick to print reduction that someone can pass along.

Thank you.


----------

